# SS Empire Heath



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone have or know the existance of a crew list for the 'SS Empire Heath' when she was sunk on the 11th May 1944, I'm particularly interested in the 3/O who I think maybe a John William Stafford (changed his name from John William Sidebottom) DOB 06.04.1915.

Many thanks for any info....K


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

There seems to be no Crew agreements for 1944. However you may find one with the 1943 logbooks and crew agreements. Search via the ships official number 168909.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...9378&CATLN=6&Highlight=,168909&accessmethod=0
I found a medal listing for this man
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4504883&queryType=1&resultcount=2

but no other primary records.

Roger


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Empire Heath Official No 168909 there doesn’t appear to be a crew agreement in Kew for 1944, it is just possible that it is in the previous year, the last crew agreement and ships log in the TNA Kew is in piece BT 381/2196

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...8906&CATLN=6&Highlight=,168908&accessmethod=0

This can be obtained using the “Request This “ button and follow the instructions make sure you ask for the last crew agreement for 1943 / 44, for official No 168909 

Ray


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Ray / Roger....Many thanks for the info, i'm following it up.

I have JWS's journal from going to sea in 1931 until joining the ill fated Empire Heath. The data includes every ship, its build and reg., tonnage etc. His date of signing on / off and in most cases the Master and deck off's names. It also lists every port visited with arrival and departure dates.

He had survived the torpedoing (or maybe she hit a mine, simply says explosion amidships) of the SS Planter in Nov.1940 and sinking (torpedo) SS Vanquisher in Dec.1942 but alas not the Empire Heath in 1944...so close to the the end of the war.

These are the ships and when he signed on:

SS Wooburn.......May 1931
SS Dartford.... ...June1931
SS Wendover.....Feb 1934
SS Dulwich........Oct 1937
TSMV Port Gisbourne....Sept 1938
SS Merchant......May 1939

SS Sevean Leigh - (ex War Anchor, ex Queen Olga)...Aug 1939

Was 3/O on the following:

SS Magician.....March 1940
SS Planter.......May 1940 (Nov 1940 explosion amidships, vessel made it to Algeirs, paid off)) - worked ashore for 2 years
SS Ocean Vanquisher (sunk Dec 1942)....Nov 1942
SS Fort Livingstone...March 1943


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Guys..I have uploaded JWS's (R166945) medal details, I have no idea what it means, can you advise what his entitlement actually was...Regards...K


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I just posted this in another thread - 

"I think the following looks most likely -
1939 = 1939/45 Star
AT = Atlantic Star
AF = Africa Star
PA = Pacific Star
BU = Burma Star
FR = France Star
W/M = War Medal/ Defence medal
IT = Italy Star or clasp
CL = clasps to the star above. 
Clasps were awarded to certain medals when two stars were authorised. I.e., the Burma clasp was awarded if you received the Pacific Star or the Italy clasp if you got the Europe Star, etc."

Also here's the official website with some pictures
http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/De...dalSummary.htm

Regards


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The medal file indicates that the following medals were claimed/issued.
1939-1945 Star
Atlantic Star
Africa Star and Clasp
War Medal

Regards


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks guys, much appreciated...K


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Full crew compliment of Empire Heath including 1 DBS.

BEADNELL, Apprentice, ROBERT, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 17. Son of Robert and Mary Beadnell, of Fulwell, Co. Durham. 

BELL, Second Engineer Officer, HARRY, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 32. 

BENNETT, Fireman and Trimmer, ZINDELA, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 38. 

BENTON, Assistant Steward, RONALD, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 19. Son of Albert Benton, and of Mabel Benton, of South Bank, Middlesbrough, Yorkshire. 

BOND, Donkeyman, THOMAS TAYLOR, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 30. Son of Thomas Taylor Bond and Jane Annie Bond, of South Shields, Co. Durham. 

BOWLEY, Fireman and Trimmer, WILLIAM STANLEY, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 21. Son of Thomas Henry and Mary Bowley, of Grange Town, Yorkshire. 

BROWN, Master, WILLIAM THOMPSON, D S C, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 11th May 1944. Age 45. Son of John and Margaret Elizabeth Brown; husband of Evelyn Ward Brown, of Staithes, Yorkshire. 

BURNETT, Fireman and Trimmer, SAMUEL BENNETT, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 19. Son of Samuel Bennett Thompson Burnett and Violet Burnett, of North Shields, Northumberland. 

BYRNE, Deck Boy, LEO, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 19. Son of I.T. and Annie Byrne, of Middlesbrough, Yorkshire. 

COLEMAN, First Radio Officer, EDWARD ALLAN, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 19. Son of Harry and Edith Gladys Coleman, of South Benfleet, Essex. 

COWAN, Fireman and Trimmer, PETER, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 30. Son of William and Mary Cowan; husband of Dorothy Cowan, of Scarborough, Yorkshire. 

CRAIG, Donkeyman, JOHN, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 58. 

CREDLAND, Fireman and Trimmer, STANLEY, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th April 1944. Age 19. 

DENNIS, Apprentice, ROBERT WILLIAM, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 16. Son of Norman and Dora Ann Dennis. 

FELGATE, Cook, HAROLD THOMPSON, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 21. Son of Arthur and Florence Margaret Felgate, of Middlesbrough, Yorkshire; husband of Honora Felgate, of Acklam, Middlesbrough. 

FLEET, Fireman and Trimmer, ARTHUR RICHARD, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 23. 

FRANK, Cook, FRED, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 33. Son of Fred and Sarah Ann Frank. 

GARGETT, Able Seaman, JOSEPH, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 24. Son of William and Jane Gargett, of Staithes, Yorkshire. 

GAVIN, Carpenter, ERIC, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 29. Son of Annie Gavin, of Darlington, Co. Durham. 

GRUNSON, Chief Officer, CLARENCE, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 49. Husband of Ruth Grunson, of South Shields, Co. Durham. 

GULL, Deck Boy, WILLIAM RANGER, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 17. Son of Arthur Gull, and of Harriet Maud Gull, of Grangetown, Yorkshire. 

HARDY, Fourth Engineer Officer, RONALD CHARLES, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 29. Son of Frederick and Grace Hardy; husband of Lucille Maria Hardy, of Marske-by-the-Sea, Yorkshire. 

HARRISON, Boatswain, RICHARD, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 43. Husband of M. Harrison, of Staithes, Yorkshire. 

HARRISON, Able Seaman, TOM PORRITT, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 33. 

HELD, Second Officer, ALAN GEORGE, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 21. 

HODGSON, Assistant Steward, GEORGE ALAN, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 18. 

JACKSON, Junior Ordinary Seaman, JOHN OSMOND, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 18. 

JOHNSON, Second Radio Officer, DESMOND VANE, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 18. Son of Joseph Johnson, and of Hilda Johnson, of Ashington, Northumberland. 

KENNADY, Third Engineer Officer, WILFRED, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 28. Son of Bertie Anderson Kennady, and Sarah Kennady, of Newcastle-on-Tyne. 

LAVERICK, Senior Ordinary Seaman, JAMES THOMAS, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 20. Son of James Thomas Laverick and Ann Laverick, of Staithes, Yorkshire. 

LONGSTER, Able Seaman, LESLIE, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 30. Son of Richard and Margaret Longster, of Staithes, Yorkshire; husband of Dorothy Longster, of Staithes. 

LONSDALE, Chief Engineer Officer, RICHARD GROZIER, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 61. Husband of Mary Lonsdale, of Sunderland, Co. Durham. 

LOWNIE, Third Radio Officer, DAVID GIBB, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 18. Son of James and Rachel L.ownie. of Blyth, Northumberland. 

McGREGOR, Fireman and Trimmer, JAMES ADAM, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 31. Son of Douglas and Maud McGregor; husband of Lillian McGregor, of Grove Hill, Middlesbrough. 

NOBLE, Fireman and Trimmer, GEORGE, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 22. Son of William P. and Margaret Noble, of North Shields, Northumberland. 

O'NEILL, Fireman and Trimmer, JOHN, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 30. Husband of I. O'Neill, of North Ormesby, Middlesbrough, Yorkshire. 

PARKER, Cabin Boy, MAURICE, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 17. Son of Mr. and Mrs. Maurice Parker, of Dunoon, Argyllshire. 

RENNIE, Fifth Engineer Officer, THOMAS, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 22. 

RICHARDSON, Fireman and Trimmer, JOHN, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 37. 

SHIELDS, Ordinary Seaman, VINCENT VERNON, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 20. Son of Charles Henry and Florence Annie Shields, of Scarborough, Yorkshire. 

SHIELDS, Junior Ordinary Seaman, WALTER, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 19. Son of Walter and Eliza Shields, of Darlington, Co. Durham. 

STAFFORD, Third Officer, JOHN WILLIAM, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 29. Husband of Mona Stafford. 

THOMSON, Galley Boy, DOUGLAS, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 17. Son of William and Isabella Thomson. 

VERRILL, Able Seaman, BURTON, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 25. Son of Gertrude Verrill, of Staithes, Yorkshire. 

WARD, Able Seaman, WILLIAM, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 32. Son of Isaac and Ann W. Ward, of Staithes. Yorkshire. 

WATSON, Apprentice, JAMES MCLEAN, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland).Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 18. 

WILSON, Donkeyman, WILLIAM, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). Merchant Navy. 13th May 1944. Age 41. 

Sailing as DBS

MILLER, ANDREW, S.S. Empire Heath (Sunderland). 11th May 1944. Husband of I. Miller, of 2 Crown Place, Leith, Edinburgh.

DEMS 

BARTON, Gunner, WILLIAM, 3782051, 6 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 11 May 1944. 

CARTER, Lance Bombardier, LEONARD STANLEY, 4754419, 3 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 11 May 1944. Age 28. Son of Edward and Agnes Hetty Carter, of South Norwood, Surrey. 

BURGESS, Able Seaman, FRANK, D/JX 391736. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in S.S. Empire Heath. 11th May 1944. Age 21. Grandson of Mr. and Mrs. William Burgess, of Widnes, Lancashire. 

GRIFFIN, Able Seaman, MARTIN JOHN, D/JX 334408. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in S.S. Empire Heath. 11th May 1944. 

McKERNAN, Gunner, BERNARD JOSEPH, 11418859, 3 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 11 May 1944. Age 28. Son of Edward and Mary Ann McKernan. 

NOYS, Gunner, ALBERT LESLIE, 1771895, 3 Maritime Regt., Royal Artillery. 11 May 1944. Age 23. Son of Charles John and Alice Rebecca Noys. 

PICKERING, Able Seaman, WALTER, D/JX 311377. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. lost in S.S. Empire Heath. 11th May 1944. Age 21. Son of Mr. and Mrs. G. Pickering, of Liverpool. 

PILLING, Able Seaman, RONALD, P/JX 550093. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. (lost in S.S. Empire Heath). 11th May 1944. Age 19. Son of J. G. and Eliza Pilling, of Hyde, Cheshire. 

TAYLOR, Leading Seaman, WILLIAM, P/JX 235903. H.M.S. President III. Royal Navy. (lost in S.S. Empire Heath). 11th May 1944. Age 32. Son of Charles and Maud E. Taylor, of Tooting, Surrey.


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Billy, What can I say...WOW...I was drawing a blank and close to giving up on the crew list...This is the cherry on the cake for JWS's career and I can't thank you enough....K

Additional info...Attacked by: U 129 Date of Attack: 11.05.1944 2300 hrs torpedoed German Grid Square: FR 4583 19.S/31.W (19 00S 31W)

Technical: general cargo vessel – steam 6,643 GRT 417'x56' Built for the MoWT and given to Mark Whitwill & Son, 1942 transferred to Joseph Robinson. 

The Master, 45 crew and nine gunners were lost, U-129 captured one survivor.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

It's a sobering thought that a wee place like Staithes gave up 7 of her sons on one ship!


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

notnila said:


> It's a sobering thought that a wee place like Staithes gave up 7 of her sons on one ship!


I hadn't picked up on that...and my wife of 40 yrs a Staithes lass...Many of those brave men's (sadly, many were still teenagers) family name still live on in the village.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

19 of the crew came from the Tees to Robin Hoods Bay area as I researched this ship for a local Book of Remembrance I compiled back in 2003.

Forgot to add the sole survivor was the ships Chief Steward, Frederick Wakeham who was was taken prisoner and interned in the Merchant Navy PoW camp Milag Nord in August 1944 until the camp was liberated 28th April 1945.


----------



## marymck (Aug 1, 2009)

This is my first posting to this site and I want to start by thanking KMG for introducing me to it.

My uncle (Gnr. Bernard Joseph McKernan) sadly lost his life when the Empire Heath was sunk in May 1944. I have some information that may be of interest, but I am not sure how much I can post due to copyright restrictions and the fact that I do not know if the descendants of some of those whose names I've come across are still living.

Firstly, I have a photograph of the Empire Heath. Not the prettiest ship in the world - but in the photograph you can clearly see the catapult mechanism. I purchased this picture from the National Maritime Museum, who claim copyright. But, as the photograph was clearly taken before 1 Jan 1945, I believe it to be out of copyright.

According to the Intellectual Property Office: _"The only way in which copyright can exist for such photographs is where it has been revived. 

There are different rules which could affect who owns revived copyright.

Where the person who owned copyright when it expired was still alive on 1 January 1996, that person will own revived copyright. However, where that person died before 1 January 1996, it will generally be the photographer or his personal representative who owns any revived copyright."_

What do people think? Should I post the picture? (Always assuming I can work out how to! I have it as a Jpeg.)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If the picture is stamped on the back "Copyright of the National Maritime Museum" then that just means it is a copy of a photograph in their possession and the copyright only applies to that copy.
If the copy is recent, i.e., within the last 30 years, then it should not be posted.
Any copy from another or older source is quite acceptable.
Although it could be said that it's up to them to prove that they lose revenue because of your posting.


----------



## marymck (Aug 1, 2009)

The other do***ents I have include an exchange of letters between Mr A Gull and the Registrar General's office, concerning home contact details for the survivor, Mr Frederick Wakeham.

Also a quite heart rending letter from a widow, Mrs Lucille Hardy, to the Registrar General, dated 27th July 1944. (I have the address should anyone be researching Mr & Mrs Hardy's family history.)

_"Dear Sir,

I wonder if you could help me in any way ... We have heard from several people that Captain Brown was speaking over the German Radio and told listeners that all the crew of the "Empire Heath" were safe and well in enemy hands.

We have written to the Red Cross and they have replied that nothing can be done unless we find the exact date and approximate time of the broadcast; in which case they will look through their records. My husband's sister's mother-in-law says that she heard the broadcast by Captain Brown about the last week in May but did not take note of the date because then she did not know that Ron was presumed missing. It is also rumoured that the following day one of the morning papers printed a report of the same broadcasted message. I believe it was the "Daily Express". As so much is held at stake pending the fate of the crew I thought and hope that you will do your utmost to help trace these reports.

Trusting you will let me know a soon as you find out anything definite.

I am,
Yours sincerely,
LUCILLE M. HARDY"_

One can only imagine the torture this poor woman was enduring.


----------



## marymck (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you Marconi Sahib. I'll post the picture as soon as I work out how to do it! But don't hold your breath, I've never done this before and just getting the italics to work is a technical triumph for me!


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

marymck said:


> Also a quite heart rending letter from a widow, Mrs Lucille Hardy, to the Registrar General, dated 27th July 1944. (I have the address should anyone be researching Mr & Mrs Hardy's family history.)
> 
> _"Dear Sir,
> 
> ...


I met an elderly lady relative of Ronald Hardy three years ago in Redcar High St. while collecting donations for the Dormanstown/Redcar MNA Welfare Fund as she was looking for information on the ship he was lost from. She also told me that Ronald had lost a brother at sea 14 month previous. After checking records I found his brother was Norman Hardy lost from the SS Baron Kinnaird 12th March 1943.


----------



## marymck (Aug 1, 2009)

Dear Billy

How very sad for the Hardy family to lose two sons.

Is the book you researched published? If so how do I buy a copy? Or was it a Book of Remembrance for display in church?

I can't work out how to attach a picture to a post, so I will endeavour to enter the photo of the Empire Heath in the Gallery.

I will also put some other correspondence on this thread.

Did anyone follow up on the alleged radio broadcasts, I wonder? I could find nothing further on it in the files I've looked at (thus far) in the National Archives, but I might try to get to Colindale and see if I can find anything in the Daily Express.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

I never had the book published as I could not find a publisher interested at the time. I still have a draught copy I use for research such as this.

Regarding the radio broadcast. I would think it would of been propaganda piece. The ship sank so fast due to the cargo of iron ore and the only survivor stated he was "In my cabin at the time and grabbed my lifejacket and rushed on deck and was dragged under to a considerable depth. Reaching the surface I heard the submarines motors and swam towards it"


----------



## marymck (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Billy

I am so humbled and impressed by all the great work you are doing. You are bringing comfort to so many people. I really do hope that you find a publisher for your book.

I have tried to post a picture of the Empire Heath in the Gallery - along with some notes. Sadly, although it appeared there at first, it now seems to have disappeared ... taking all the notes I'd spent ages typing in along with it.

I will write to the Website to see if it is recoverable.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

You are quite welcome to post your findings on the site link I have sent you by email if it is deemed to be breaking the forum rules here.

The only permission I needed to use the 66 photographs in my first book to cover the copyright was to put an acknowledgement in if known where the photos came from, which I did and also with my new book and have had no problems.


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Are there any photo's available of the Empire Heath? I have been on the lookout for Marymck's but either missed it or she has not been able to post it...regards K


----------



## Geoff Clode (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Out there, I have 4 pages of the sinking of the S.S.Empire Bison. My uncle Billy Hall died on her. She was continually attacked by air but eventually a u-boat got her. She was sunk nr Nova Scotia. The old man was called Cpt Harland.Billy came from Hartlepool and all his brothers were at sea. my ma told me my father was sunk 3 times on 1 trip. 1 ship was sunk, he got rescued and that ship was sunk, he got rescued again and got into port and that ship got scuttled. Do you call him a Jonah or an unlucky man or a lucky man?


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

kwg said:


> Are there any photo's available of the Empire Heath? I have been on the lookout for Marymck's but either missed it or she has not been able to post it...regards K


KWG

I think this book has a photo.
(Stag Line 1817-1983, Nicholas J Robinson, World Ship Society)
I will check when I get home and confirm.

Peter


----------



## Nick Brown (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi All

I am the Grandson of Captain William Brown of the Empire Heath. I am trying to find any photos of the ship for my father. I have seen the one where she is at anchor broadside on and wondered if anyone else had other photos? Also, and this is directed at Marymck especially, if there is any more information on the supposed radio broadcast after the sinking by my Grandfather from a German radio I'd be really interested in finding out more on this.
Many thanks

Nick Brown


----------



## Loraine (Nov 29, 2010)

marymck said:


> The other do***ents I have include an exchange of letters between Mr A Gull and the Registrar General's office, concerning home contact details for the survivor, Mr Frederick Wakeham.
> 
> Also a quite heart rending letter from a widow, Mrs Lucille Hardy, to the Registrar General, dated 27th July 1944. (I have the address should anyone be researching Mr & Mrs Hardy's family history.)
> 
> ...


This is the first time I have seen this letter. I am the daughter of Lucille Maria and Ronald Charles Hardy. I have been researching on and off for about 6 years. Thank you Marymck for posting this.


----------



## Loraine (Nov 29, 2010)

Nick Brown said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am the Grandson of Captain William Brown of the Empire Heath. I am trying to find any photos of the ship for my father. I have seen the one where she is at anchor broadside on and wondered if anyone else had other photos? Also, and this is directed at Marymck especially, if there is any more information on the supposed radio broadcast after the sinking by my Grandfather from a German radio I'd be really interested in finding out more on this.
> Many thanks
> ...


I found this link to a photo and info on the Empire Heath just this afternoon:
http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/3248.html


----------



## ibydit (Feb 28, 2011)

*Sinking of the Empire Heath*

Fred Frank was my gg Uncle on my mother's side.

'Empire Heath' was torpedoed by U129 some 200 miles from the coast of Brazil the ship was carrying Iron or Iron ore, so no doubt sank pretty quick. The U boat had not sank anything in months so this is doubly sad.

I have been trying to find the name of the one survivor so thanks for this being supplied.

I will dig out a bit more info on the u boat later and a photo of Fred, meanwhile can anyone update the wikipedia site on 'Empire' ships it does not mention Empire Heath (it does Heathland could this be it?). I would do it but I don't know what type of ship it would be, tramp............. et ctera, ?

Many years ago I did see a picture of Empire Heath but it was not a very good one so it would be great to see others.

Fred died aged 32 years, 4 months, 11 days.

Merchant Navy Ship - S.S. 'Empire Heath' (Sunderland) was torpedoed by German U-boat U-129 in the South Atlantic Ocean. 19 degrees S and 31 W. 13th May 1944 aged 32.

Fred Frank R176563, Rank OS, born 24. 12. 1911

Medals:-
1939 - 43 Star
Ribbon issued.

He was a Cook 2nd class MN.

Fred has a Memorial At Tower Hill, London, England (Panel 41) Son of Fred and Sarah Ann Frank.

Also on a memorial in St. Mary's Church, Whitby, County of York. His home town was Whitby.

Mothers maiden name 'Pearson'

Memorial in his Dad's grave reads:-

Fred Frank MN (Junior) Lost at sea 13th May 1944 aged 32 years 'Loved and Remembered'

regards

Martyn


----------



## Loraine (Nov 29, 2010)

Martyn, I have a copy of a telegram sent to my mother stating that the surviving member of the crew of the SS Empire Heath was a Mr F. Wakeham of 48 Waterloo Place, North Shields. he was picked up by the German U-Boat, and was the only one they could find.


----------



## estonlass (Jun 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone
Thank you so much for all the info on the Empire Heath. William Ranger Gull was my uncle.
Marymck mentions a letter between Mr A Gull & the registrar generals office, I presume that would be my grandfather Arthur Gull.
My interest came from a baby being born in the family & named William after my fathers brother who had died at 17yrs. After finding he was on the Empire Heath I was lead to this site.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

estonlass said:


> Hello Everyone
> Thank you so much for all the info on the Empire Heath. William Ranger Gull was my uncle.
> Marymck mentions a letter between Mr A Gull & the registrar generals office, I presume that would be my grandfather Arthur Gull.
> My interest came from a baby being born in the family & named William after my fathers brother who had died at 17yrs. After finding he was on the Empire Heath I was lead to this site.


Not sure what your question is, but a couple of links
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...&CATLN=7&Highlight=,GULL,W&accessmethod=0&j=1

http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=2788365

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4516624&queryType=1&resultcount=1

His CRS 10 which will give the names of his ships and where and when he joined them should be here.
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8124008&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5


Roger


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Empire Heath Photo*

Photo Of Ss Empire Heath


----------



## iainbs (Jun 15, 2012)

*held*

Hello Billy1963
I am researching one of my wife's cousins, Alan George Held, he was the second officer on the Empire Heath when it was torpedoed. When you were carrying out your research for your book did you come across any details on Alan?
I have yet to visit Kew to see if they have anything.
Look forward to hearing from you.
Iain


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Alan George Held 14th October 1922 Dis A No R277047

His claimed medal entitlement 
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4520372&queryType=1&resultcount=1


His seaman’s Pouch should be in the TNA Kew 
BT 372/555/6
R277047 HELD A G A 04/10/1922 MANCHESTER

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/displaycataloguedetails.asp?CATLN=7&CATID=-3350103

(it would appear his birth was registerd in Winchester in the December quater of 1922, in volume 2c page 224. Mothers maiden name was Patricia Greener Father Ernest G)

He is commemorated CWGC Panel 41
http://www.cwgc.org/search-for-war-dead/casualty/2789349/HELD, ALAN GEORGE


Ray


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

His form CRS 10 [service record from Jan, 1941] will also be held at Kew in piece BT 382/767: http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...2&SearchInit=4&SearchType=6&CATREF=bt+382/767

Regards
Hugh


----------



## iainbs (Jun 15, 2012)

ray1buck1
Thank you for that info. I feel a visit to Kew coming on.
How can I interpret the do***ent showing the medal, is there a guidance note? My wife was not aware that he had been awarded a medal, she also thanks you.
Iain


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

iain
Medal interpretation 

Once you have down loaded the medal file you will have a list of names of maybe a dozen names. Where the name is should have his date of birth and possibly his Discharge Book No. 

To interpret the file 

1939: 1939-1945 Star 
AT: Atlantic Star 
AF: Africa Star 
PA: Pacific Star 
BU: Burma Star 
FR: France and Germany Star 
WM: War Medal 
IT: Italy Star 
CL: Clasp 
OLE: Oak Leaf 

A cross (×) drawn through a symbol indicates the issue of that medal; a circle (O) drawn through a symbol indicates that only the ribbon for that medal has been issued. If a cross and a circle have been used then both a medal and a ribbon have been issued. An R sometimes appears and signifies that an application for that medal was reviewed and refused. The number on the far right is the actual file number that was held by the Registry of Shipping & Seaman at Cardiff and should be quoted if the medals were never issued. 
Ray


----------



## iainbs (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for that. I tried the Cardiff office via the website but he is not recorded but may well drop them a line as well.

Hugh - Thanks for your advice

Iain


----------

